# Foster *sighs*



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l know l need my head read but our neighbours who have were nice before Brian passed and have been brilliant since, Ray sung Amazing Grace acapello (sp) at Brian's funeral have a Border Terrier - Harvey

Ray's Mrs has not been well and they are struggling to cope with the brat. Ray said he was looking for a respite care for the brat and was waiting for one to ring him back. I said well we can baby sit during the day at least for the time being.

Have had some arguments about not getting on the furniture, staying out of the kitchen, not jumping up and nicking things off tables, begging etc. 
Nicking manure out of the planters were solved with a few handfuls of gravel wanged hard at him as was returning my shoe and trackie bottoms he legged it into the garden with them, however Andy and him are loving their long canal side walks. 

I have arms that are well scratched but he has got the hint that l mean what l say. He and Andy are still trying to sort who is in charge between the 2 of them. Wednesday noodle brain goes into local vets who are friends of mine and he will be 2 stone lighter :twisted:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We foster dogs all the time for the local rescue place and it can be really challenging - there are some really undisciplined mutts (and owners) out here. All the very best of luck and let us know how you get on


----------

